# polaroid manipulations



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't do them, and I don't shoot polaroid film at all, but .....

If I were going to do that, I would take a pack film camera and remove the polaroid auto exposure lens. Then I would graft an antique or a view camera lens to it. Then I would have a heck of a polaroid camera. One that for just a few bucks would give me great control for back light and even indoor with a tripod. 

The ones with the metal frames had tripod threads so you could do your own time exposures. The camera would look like the one in the top right corner.


----------



## Karalee (Feb 4, 2006)

A lot of us just shoot slide film and project onto polaroid film


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks awesome! I think a lot of people are into converting these old cams. They were so well made, I love seeing their lives prolonged. :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 4, 2006)

Well they aren't going to stay cheap thats for sure.  As for the sllide thing I had forgotten that they did that.  Much better idea polaroid is an expensive addiction.  Thats why i never used their film.


----------

